# Morgan 22 club racing



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have been racing my M22 at the local club for 5 years now. This year we were all Blistered by a guy in an S2 He provided documentation that his boat was stable on a run with the centerboard raised. My M22 has a shoal draft and 1500 pounds of ballast. It flies down wind with the board up but I can't raise it without providing documentation of stability. Morgan isn't in business anymore. Any ideas on where to get this documentation?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey 03 - I don't have a clue on the docs - but I did want to say welcome to SN dude.

And if you need us to "lean on" the guy with the S2 - just let us know.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

Will it self right with the board up which is the requirement ?


----------

